# What would you NOT own!



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

We've had some threads about what your fav gun is/fav manufacturer/etc.

What gun would you NOT own if someone gave it to you?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Jennings or Raven , I need all my fingers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I have no idea the maker of this gun, but it was a 1911 style handgun and this thing was horrible. I could shoot a single shot T/C Contender pistol faster than that handgun. Not only did it jam on every other shot and was never hitting what I was aiming at it did a horrible thing you would never want to have happen in an HD situation. The whole freaking slide and barrel assembly came off on counter-recoil. :roll: :roll:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

No tactical tupperware for me period :roll:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never see myself buying any Taurus products - I know some like them. But, I've also seen enough neg that I'm just not interested.

I would also never buy a Norinco or any Phillipine made 1911

I'm sure someone will countermand me here, but that's just my opinion   :roll:


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*No BRYCO-JENNINGS here*

Never a BRYCO-JENNINGS here. :butthead: As you can see - I am a NEWBIE


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

*Re: No BRYCO-JENNINGS here*



KINGMAX said:


> Never a BRYCO-JENNINGS here. :butthead: As you can see - I am a NEWBIE


Oh, that's such an easy one - pick something more mainstream :-D :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well now, being given something is one thing. I've accepted some pretty raunchy guns and pieces of guns in my time.

But I won't make any effort to own a 9mm pistol of any type, nor any guns with plastic frames or parts. Prefer not to own foreign made firearms, though have owned one Italian made single action. And I do have a Mauser pistol as a War souvenier.

I prefer my guns to be steel, brass and wood. And I appreciate a gun that doesn't throw my empty brass all over the countryside. And, while I do have some .357 Magnums, I prefer calibers with some authority. I do lean toward the .44 and .45 caliber guns.

I prefer blue steel over stainless. I did have one stainless Smith & Wesson.

Bob Wright


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I can't think of any gun I would not own if someone gave it to me, I could always sell it or give it away. Now when it comes to buying guns, I would never buy a 40 caliber anything.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

WHOA! While the .40 Short & Wimpy has given the .40 genre a bad name, there are still some fortys worthy of attention, though one is really not considered a .40, the .38-40 revolver, especially those converted from three-screw Ruber Blackhawk .357s. And the .401 Eimer guns that were making the rounds a few years back. And the 10mm seems promising.

But a good late model Colt SA in .38-40 rivals the .41 Magnum when properly handloaded.

Bob Wright


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

I will never buy a HK pistol, or a XD, or any other of the ugly earopean style (long ugly gripped) pistol.......


Disclaimer: I am sure they work fine I just personally cannot stand the way they look.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't own a Hi Point pistol :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Guess the only gun I would refuse to own, would be an illegal one. Some that are unsafe to shoot could be a collecter item. My preference for modern guns are the Stainless steel dull finished ones.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I like guns too much to say there's one I wouldn't ever own.
Of course some would have to be given to me free for me to have them.
Err, like a Grock.

AFS


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I would never own a Bersa........ I would not trust it for Concealed Carry.


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

i would probablyt never own a 22 revolver....id rather throw a brick


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A brick is fine at close range, though meat destruction is a little severe. And the possibility of that brick getting hung up in the tree limbs could pose a threat to others.

And a heck of a looping trajectory.

A .22 revolver isn't much, but its a dandy squirrel gun!

Bob Wright


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> What gun would you NOT own if someone gave it to you?


Walther P99

Just wanted to get a rise out of Shipwreck


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> DennyCrane said:
> 
> 
> > What gun would you NOT own if someone gave it to you?
> ...


Give it to me then


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

firestorm,argenitine,jennings,hi point,just to name a fewauto-loaders way to many revolvers that have been out there


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> i would probablyt never own a 22 revolver....id rather throw a brick


Don't say never, they are a lot of fun to shoot and cheap.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> i would probablyt never own a 22 revolver....id rather throw a brick


    
Have you ever shot a quality .22 revolver??? :shock: 
I will always have at least one or more. :-D :-D 
I have never owned a Glock , Springfield Armory, HK, Berretta or some of the other top notch weapons but I wouldn't say never.


----------



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've seen posts naming the Hi-Point & the Taurus. I can't think of a gun I would NOT own. I like them all too much to turn one down especially if given to me. 

I have read a ton of negative stuff about Hi-Point, but find mostly it is from people who've never owned or shot one. Granted they are ugly, but they are reliable and accurate in my experience. The first handgun I ever bought was the Hi-Point C-9. Since then I have purchased the .45 and both HP carbines. Out of 20 in the stable, I find that my Hi-Points are among the best value of them all. 

As far as Taurus; I have the PT-145 Millenium (pre-pro model), and it rocks! 10+1 of big .45 and a pleasure to shoot for such a small concealable package. This pistol rides with me every day!

So if you any of you guys have Hi-Points or Taurus' that you don't want, send them to me. I'll be glad to pay the shipping. Because even if something went wrong with either, they both have a lifetime warranty on the gun, regardless of which owner. 8)


----------

